
Ask HN: What are the basic features you expect from a Project Management tool? - dsaavy
What I look for:<p>- ability to collaborate with other users assigned to project<p>- tracking start and finish dates<p>- scope of project and impact<p>- dashboard that shows ongoing projects, basic details, etc.<p>-ability to create tasks and milestones
======
rman666
Almost no software supports Grant charts like MacProject did years ago. I’d
love to see something like that again. Note that I’m not talking about PERT
charts, but Gantt charts.

------
lucasverra
trello + powerups ? There is everything listed here

